# Fahrradsonnenbrille mit Korrekturgläsern?



## Andry (28. März 2007)

Tach zusammen,


gibts so etwas überhaupt?Sollte halt auch nicht gleich Unsummen kosten- da wirklich nur beim Biken genutzt.Habe zwar schon eine normale Sonnenbrille mit Korrekturgläsern- aber die sieht halt zu altbacken aus......

Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für mich?


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## MisterXT (28. März 2007)

Natürlich gibt es sowas. Lies dir mal die Berichte zur Adidas Evil Eye hier im Forum durch.
Ich persönliche habe etwas gegen das Clip- System und habe mir eine Oakley MFrame mit Korrektur machen lassen, die ist günstiger als man vielleicht denkt und dabei absolut ihr Geld wert. Kein Anlaufen, großes Gesichtsfeld und Top verarbeitung. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit!

Ansonsten: SuFu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (28. März 2007)

Hallo, 

die Adidas Evil Eye Pro wurde hier schon öfters empfohlen. Obwohl ich keine optische Brille trage würde ich sie dir eigentlich auch empfehlen. 

Allerdings hatte ich selber, wie auch zwei Kollegen von mir in letzter Zeit einige Probleme damit. Beim klaren Glas meiner Evil Eye Pro hat sich die Anti Fog Beschichtung ohne Grund abgelöst. Als ich das gesehen habe wollte ich die Gläser gegen zwei andere tauschen, die bisher nur bei mir im Schrank gelegen haben. Ich habe sie noch nicht einmal in eine Fassung eingesetzt. Leider musste ich feststellen das sich auch bei diesen Gläsern die Anti Fog Schicht gelöst hat. Zwei Freunde von mir haben auch schon dieses Problem gehabt. Ich meine auch schon hier im Forum davon gelesen zu haben. Adidas/Silhouette tauscht die Gläser normalerweise sofort kostenlos aus, das ist aber auch nicht der Sinn der Sache bei einer Briller in der Preisklasse. 

Auf E-Mail Anfrage bei der Silhouette (Hersteller und Vertrieb der Adidas Brillen) wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass dieses Problem auftreten kann wenn man die Briller falsch reinigt. Man soll die Gläser nur mit Wasser und einem Brillen Tuch reinigen. In dem kleinen Begleitheft das der Evil Eye Pro beiliegt steht aber sogar geschrieben das man die Brille und die Gläser auch mit Seife reinigen darf, was bei einer Sportbrille in der Preisklasse auch meiner Meinung nach möglich sein sollte. Den zweiten Satz Gläser habe ich aber noch nie gereinigt und trotzdem hast sich die Beschichtung gelöst. Das scheint ein Problem bei der Brille zu sein. 

Die normale Evil Eye hat dieses Problem nicht, weil die Gläser keine Anti Fog Beschichtung haben. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Andry (28. März 2007)

Nabend,


habe mir überlegt dass ich es vielleicht mal mit Kontaktlinsen probieren sollte- da gibts doch so Monatslinsen.......dann hätte ich bei den Sonnenbrillen die freie Auswahlk- und preislich würde sich das ganze auch in Grenzen halten.

Habe halt nur Bedenken wegen der Einsetzerei der Teile- ich bin am Auge sehr empfindlich..... 


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## hubabuba (28. März 2007)

Melde Dich wieder ,wenn Deine zwei Persönlichkeiten sich geeinigt haben ...


----------



## Andry (28. März 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Melde Dich wieder ,wenn Deine zwei Persönlichkeiten sich geeinigt haben ...



LOL!- darf man hier keine alternativen Methoden einbringen?

Ich bin mir nicht sicher- aber deswegen frage ich hier ja an- bevor ich eine Entscheidung treffe.


----------



## hubabuba (28. März 2007)

Also für den Andry, der die Sonnenbrille haben möchte :

Ich habe die Adidas Evil Eye mit Korrektureinsatz.
Die Probleme, die Snoopyracer so episch geschildert hat, kenne ich nicht. Offensichtlich habe ich die Proletatierversion der Gläser ohne Schnickschnack. Dafür häuten die sich auch nicht. Die Evil Eye hat einen Einsatz für Korrekturgläser. Ich habe 3 verschiedene Paare Gläser, (klar, gelb, dunkelbraun).

Funktioniert prima. Aussehen tut man allerdings etwas froschmässig, da der Korrektureinsatz halt etwas ungewohnt aussieht.
Ihr fahre immer mit der Brille, auch nachts im Winter (wegen des mechanischen Schutzes der Augen).
Die einzige Einschränkung der super Funktion der Brille: Die Gläser beschlagen zwischen Korrekturgläser und Brillengläser schneller als sonst und werden etwas später wieder klar.
Für Schönwetterbiker ist das aber kein Thema.
Ansonsten eben ein super robustes und funktional durchdachtes Gebrill.

An den anderen: Mit Kontaktlinsen kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## xbeam (28. März 2007)

Andry schrieb:


> LOL!- darf man hier keine alternativen Methoden einbringen?
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher- aber deswegen frage ich hier ja an- bevor ich eine Entscheidung treffe.



Hi,

ich kann Dir Kontaktlinsen aus eigener Erfahrung sehr empfehlen. Für einen "Test" brauchte ich ca. 30 Jahre Brillenträgervergangenheit und etwas Überwindung.
Geh einfach mal zu einem Optiker Deines Vertrauens, lass Dir die Augen checken, das Handling zeigen und trag sie zur Probe. Versuch macht klug.

Ich habe mich für Tageslinsen entschieden, da ich die nur trage wenn ich bike oder wenn mir gerade danach ist. Monatslinsen sind bei regelmäßigem Gebrauch aber durchaus sinnvoll. Welche bei Dir am vorteilhaftesten sind das kannst Du durch die eigenen Erfahrungen feststellen und entspr.entscheiden.

Viel Spaß dabei
xbeam

Ach ja: mit Kontaktlinsen kannst Du halt jede "normale" Sonnenbrille oder Bikebrille oder Skibrille oder...... tragen und musst nicht teuer verglasen lassen. Geld kostet es irgenwann aber immer mal.


----------



## Thorn (28. März 2007)

Ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche und werd mich nächste Woche mal auf den Weg zum Optiker machen.

Afaik kommen ja nur Adidas, Oakley und Rodenstock in Frage.

Momentan haben mir es die Rodenstocks angetan. Vorallem die automatische Tönung klingt mehr als interessant. 

Hier mal ein Modell aus der Proact 2 und Proact 4 Serie. (hoffe die Bilder stören niemanden...)


----------



## downgrade (28. März 2007)

Wieso?
Ich fahre z.B. mit einer Uvex Lightning. Da wird das Schutzglas vor die optischen  Gläser auf der Außenseite aufgeklippt. Beschlägt einfach nicht so schnell 
Bei Fielmann incl. gelbem und braunem Vorsatz 125 Euronen.
Mein Rat: Wenn man keinen "Sportoptiker" vor Ort findet, muß man schon sehr genau wissen, was man will - die meisten Optiker verkaufen zwar auch Sportbrillen, haben aber davon keine wirkliche Ahnung :-(

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Jocki (29. März 2007)

Rudy Project hat heuer ein paar schöne Lösungen für Korrekturfassungen auf den Markt gebracht. Die sollte man sich auch mal ansehen.

Kontaktlinsen ob Monats- oder Tageslinsen sind sicherlich die praktischte Lösung. Langfristig gesehen aber auch genauso kostenintensiv wie eine hochwertig verglaste Sportbrille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorn (29. März 2007)

Ok.
Dann erweitern wir mal die Liste.

Adidas, Alpina, Oakley, Rodenstock, Rudy Project, Uvex und viele Standardsportbrillen mit H+R Gläsern.

Rodenstock Proact4, RudyProject und Uvex haben auswechselbare/hochklappbare Tönung. (richtig so?)
Dazu gibts bei Rodenstock noch automatische Tönung auf Wunsch.

Wenn man jetzt noch alle Preise kennen würde, könnte man ne schöne Übersicht machen.


----------



## hubabuba (29. März 2007)

Wechselgläser haben alle bei denen nicht die getönten Gläser geschliffen sind, sondern ein Einsatz für Korrekturgläser verwendet werden. Also auch die Adidas und sicher noch andere Hersteller.

Bei Brillen mit geschliffenen Hauptgläsern sehe ich als Nachteil, dass ich keine verschiedenen Tönungen verwenden kann (mindestens klar und gelb/braun), und dass der Ersatz der Gläser sehr teuer wird. Ich brauche pro Saison einen Satz neue Klargläser.


----------



## Andry (29. März 2007)

Ok, das hört sich doch alles schonmal gut an.

Sagt mir mal was zu den Kontaktlinsen- wie wird da genau vorgegangen?

Klar, ich muss zum Optiker und die Augen werden für die Kontaktlinsen gecheckt und durchgemessen.Aber wie gehts dann weiter- hat der Optiker alle Linsen auf Lager (ich mein jetzt die verschiedenen Stärken und Arten)- und kann ich dann gleich mit dem Probetragen anfangen?Aktiv Optik will 25 EUR für einen Check und eine Monatslinse incl. Pflegemittel und Anleitung zum Einsetzen der Kontaktlinse- ist das ein regulärer Preis?

Ich stell mir das halt ziemlich kompliziert vor mit dem Einsetzen- wie war das bei euch?


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Thorn (29. März 2007)

Andry schrieb:


> Sagt mir mal was zu den Kontaktlinsen- wie wird da genau vorgegangen?


Du gehst zum Optiker, der misst deine Augen aus und verpasst dir Probelinsen. Damit darfst du dann mal ne Zeitlang rumlaufen. Danach misst er nochmal ein paar Sachen am Auge aus (wegen Feuchtigkeit etc) und gibts dir ne kurze Beratung. Falls er die passenden Linsen da hat, kriegst du sie direkt, ansonsten musst du halt warten . Ich musste damals ein paar Tage warten und bekam dann eine Einleitung dafür, als sie da waren.
Das Einsetzen ist die ersten paar mal etwas umständlich aber man lernts dann schnell.

Wenn du Pech hast wie ich, kriegst du nach knapp nem halben Jahr Probleme und der Augenarzt eröffnet dir "keine Kontaktlinsen mehr oder bald blind". 



> ist das ein regulärer Preis?


Liegt wohl im Rahmen des Üblichen.



> Bei Brillen mit geschliffenen Hauptgläsern sehe ich als Nachteil, dass ich keine verschiedenen Tönungen verwenden kann (mindestens klar und gelb/braun), und dass der Ersatz der Gläser sehr teuer wird. Ich brauche pro Saison einen Satz neue Klargläser.


Ok das mit der Tönung ist ein Argument. Aber die kann ich bei Rodenstock auch wechseln. Um die Kosten mach ich mir auch mal weniger Sorgen.
Da werd ich wohl ein paar Optiker abklappern müssen, um mir mal nen Überblick verschaffen zu können. Ne Brille kaufen ohne Anprobe ist irgendwie nichts für mich.


----------



## downgrade (29. März 2007)

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Varianten optischer Sportbrillen.
Bei der ersten wird in die Sportbrille in einen Einsatz auf der Innenseite das optische Glas eingeklippt. Ist suboptimal, weil es leicht beschlägt.
Bei der zweiten Variante wird das Brillengestell ganz normal verglast, auf dieses Glas wird dann nach Bedarf das durchsichtige, gelbe, braune oder sonstwas Schutzglas aus Makrolon aufgesteckt. Nachteil dieser Variante: Die Gläser können keine extreme Krümmung haben und das Glas muß in einen umlaufenden Rahmen. 
Ich finde letztere Variante alles in allem besser und trage sie ja auch selber.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Freund Hein (29. März 2007)

Andry schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> 
> gibts so etwas überhaupt?Sollte halt auch nicht gleich Unsummen kosten- da wirklich nur beim Biken genutzt.Habe zwar schon eine normale Sonnenbrille mit Korrekturgläsern- aber die sieht halt zu altbacken aus......
> ...




hi andreas, ich habe eine addidas sonnenbrille wo ich meine staerke einfach seperat einklipsen kann ... die brille kostet 165 und die einklipglaeser in meiner staerke 30 euro .. und mit dieser brille bin ich hochzufrieden ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (30. März 2007)

habe sowohl Rudy Project (perception) als auch eine Oakley.
Vorteil Ruyd: Im Winter ohne das dunkle Visier zu benutzen, wenn es trüb ist. Bei Fahren über Wurzeln im Wald ist das Visier hochklappbar, damit man die Höhe der Wurzeln besser sieht, das ist bei der Okley nicht so drin, die verwischt Schatten schon sehr.
Vorteil Oakley: coole Optik, noch besser abdichtend gegen Pollen, ich bin Allergiker, das ist auch der Grund warum nicht an Kontaktlinsen ran will, die sonst sicherlich ne überlegenswerte Alternative sind.

Gruß Ronja


----------



## Andry (30. März 2007)

Tagchen,

habe gerade die Probe Kontaktlinsen im Auge- und muss sagen, das ist es!

Werde mir also diese Tageslinsen in meiner Stärke besorgen- also gehts jetzt eigentlich nur noch um eine reine Radbrille.


Habe mich schonmal etwas umgeschaut- die Evil Eye pro ist was feines- aber ich möchte ungern so viel Kohle in eine Brille investieren.


Meine Anforderungen:

Gutes Design, Sonnenschutz, gute Passform- preislich bitte weit unter 100 EUR- besser so in den 50-70 EUR Bereich.

Warte auf eure Vorschläge bzw. Angebote.



Gruss

Andreas


----------



## Schwarzwild (31. März 2007)

downgrade schrieb:


> Ich fahre z.B. mit einer Uvex Lightning. Da wird das Schutzglas vor die optischen  Gläser auf der Außenseite aufgeklippt



Kommen denn bei der Lightning "normale" optische Gläser rein, oder müssen auch da schon diese teuren von R+H oder aus der Schweiz genommen werden?

Ich wollte mir auch die Lightning holen, aber mein Optiker vor Ort hat keinen Plan (die empfehlen fast immer Kontaktlinsen).

Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## Schwarzwild (31. März 2007)

.


----------



## downgrade (31. März 2007)

In die Lightning kommen ganz normale optische Gläser, bei Fielmann - wo ich meine gekauft habe - 24,50 Euro für beide.
Du mußt aber wissen, was Du willst, am besten mit Bestellnummer von Uvex zum Optiker. Wie Du sagst, die meisten Optiker haben von Sportbrillen keine Ahnung.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## hai-nik (31. März 2007)

ich habe dasselbe problem und auch schon alles mögliche probiert. am schlechtesten gings mit kontaktlinsen(tageslinsen). die kriegst du nie in der exakt richtigen stärke.ich konnte damit gut entferntere dinge erkennen-aber was 1m vor dem vorderrad war nur undeutlich,was ja auf einem wurzeltrail fatale folgen haben kann. danach kam eine(sauteure) sportbrille aus dem hause bogner(mit optikadapter). kam mit verglasung auf schlappe 350 . die brille war sehr schwehr,neigte zum beschlagen und nach 2 jahren ging  die kautschuknasenauflage kaputt. ersatz gab es von bogner nicht mehr, da brille nicht mehr in produktion ist. soviel zu teuren markenartikeln. jetzt fahre ich schon über 2 jahre mit einer swiss eye stingray mit optikadapter und bin sehr zufrieden. die brille ist sehr leicht, sitzt gut und der preis lag bei ca. 50 inklusive optikadapter(bei ebay).es ist also nicht alles aus schweizer landen überteuert... war eben gerade mal wieder auf der hp von http://www.swisseye.de/html/modell_vision.html  und habe neue modelle mit adapter gesehen, die mir noch besser gefallen. mmmmh mal überlegen


----------



## Schwarzwild (31. März 2007)

Ich habe mir dann heute die Lightning geholt, jetzt werden noch meine Glasstärken reingemacht, und dann mal sehen.

Die Varianten mit Clip-On-Korrektureinsatz kamen bei mir zu nahe an die Augen und das Blickfeld war mir an den Rändern zu eingeschränkt 
(ist aber wohl abhängig von der Dioptrienzahl).

Leider habe ich den Link zur SwissEye zu spät gesehen, das sieht ja wirklich sehr gut aus.
Vor allem der Preis. Warum sind diese Brillen bei uns nahezu unbekannt?

Jedenfalls Danke für die Hinweise!


----------



## Andry (31. März 2007)

Also - heute habe ich die Linsen 5 Stunden lang im Auge gehabt, bin sehr angetan von dem ganzen- jetzt brauche ich also "nur" eine normale Radbrille, ohne Korrekturgläser.Bin dabei auf die Alpine Eyewear Trio 20 gestossen- damit jemand Erfahrung?


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## herijemine (3. April 2007)

Hi, 
klinke mich etwas spät in die Diskussion ein... habe mich nicht von oben bis unten "durchgequält", also falls was schon erwähnt wurde...

Generell kann ich dir die Kontaktlinsen variante empfehlen. Aber du brauchst dann auf jedenfall ne Brille zum Schutz, da du Schmutz nicht mehr so einfach aus dem Auge wischen/waschen kannst, da sonst die Kontaktlinse mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch flöten geht.
Sinnvoll finde ich dann eine Brille, die austauschbare Gläser hat, weil ja nicht immer die Sonne scheint.
 Und auf meiner Alpenüberquerung wollte ich nicht das ganze Konzaktlinsenpflegeprogramm mitschleppen, bzw. gehen die Ein-Tages-Linsen ja auch mal verloren... 
Also, würd ich mir an deiner Stelle gleich ein Gestell kaufen, in das man noch einen Klipp für Korrekturgläser einklipsen kann. Das kann man ja dann auch bei Bedarf nachkaufen.

Ich habe auch die Evil Eye mit Korrekturgläsern. Gut an der Brille find ich, das sie sehr variabel ist: viele Galsfarben, mit und ohne Klip (Stärke) tragbar, wenn sich die Sehstärke ändert braucht man nicht ne komplett neue Brille, Bügel gegen Band austauschbar. und ein Kumpel ist mal ausversehen drauf getreten... den Bügel wieder reingeklippst, fertig!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## cbr (3. April 2007)

Andry schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> habe mir überlegt dass ich es vielleicht mal mit Kontaktlinsen probieren sollte- da gibts doch so Monatslinsen.......dann hätte ich bei den Sonnenbrillen die freie Auswahlk- und preislich würde sich das ganze auch in Grenzen halten.
> ...



Hai Andreas,

ich kann Dir Monatslinsen nur empfehlen. Hatte früher Brille mit Clip. Das hat aber mehrere Nachteile:
Beschlagen zwischen Glas und Clip
trägt auf
eingeschränktes Sichtfeld
Wimpernkontakt
schwer

Brille mit geschliffenen Gläsern kam bei mir aus Kosten- und Flexibilitätsgründen (verschiedene Tönungen, Verkratzen) nicht in Frage.
Da ich ich mir auch nicht sicher war, ob ich mit Linsen klarkomme, habe ich mir die Eval Eye gekauft, um als Alternative doch noch auf Clip zurückgreifen zu können - war aber nicht nötig ;-)

Mein erster Versuch mit Tageslinsen verlief lausig. Die sind extrem ausgetrocknet und mehrmals sogar rausgefallen. Dank der guten Beratung meines lokalen Optikers und kostenloser Testlinsen habe ich Monatslinsen gefunden, mit denen ich super klar komme. Rein und raus ist mit ein wenig Übung überhaupt kein Problem. Da ich sie nur zum Sport trage, halten sie auch wesentlich länger als einen Monat. Lt. meinem Optiker kann man die Nutzungsdauer problemlos hochrechnen und ich komme ca. 1/4 Jahr mit einem Satz ohne Probleme hin.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sausack (3. April 2007)

Hi,

zu den Kontaktlinsen kann ich mich mangels Erfahrung nicht äußern. Anderersetis kann ich den Radius der angeboteten Brillen (auch im Hinblick auf andere Mitleser) erweitern, und zwar um die North Face Thin Air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Das ist keine reine Radbrille, sondern auch zum Skifahren usw. geeignet. Das Teil wird mit drei Wechselgläsern und einer Abdichtung ausgeliefert. Der Korrekturclip wird eingesetzt. Ich bin mit der Brille sehr zufrieden. Gut, billig ist sie nicht, aber als Brillenträger ist man ja Kummer gewohnt. Übrigens halte ich persönlich nicht viel von Fielmann und Konsorten, die Beratung ließ bei mir in stets sehr zu wünschen übrig, einen guten Optiker muß man zwar suchen, aber meiner Meinung nach, lohnt sich das.

Gruß, Philipp


----------



## downgrade (3. April 2007)

Warum Du nichts von Fielmann hältst, hast Du leider nicht gesagt.
Ich habe weder hier in Ibbenbüren noch in der Heimat einen in Sachen Radsportbrillen kompetenten Optiker finden können. Also hab ich mich selbst schlau gemacht und Fielmann gesagt, was ich brauche. Dürfte vielen so gehen ...
Und nochmal: Clip-in-Systeme beschlagen zu leicht, konstruktionsbedingt!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## xbeam (3. April 2007)

Ronja schrieb:


> habe sowohl Rudy Project (perception) als auch eine Oakley.
> Vorteil Ruyd: Im Winter ohne das dunkle Visier zu benutzen, wenn es trüb ist. Bei Fahren über Wurzeln im Wald ist das Visier hochklappbar, damit man die Höhe der Wurzeln besser sieht, das ist bei der Okley nicht so drin, die verwischt Schatten schon sehr.
> Vorteil Oakley: coole Optik, noch besser abdichtend gegen Pollen, ich bin Allergiker, das ist auch der Grund warum nicht an Kontaktlinsen ran will, die sonst sicherlich ne überlegenswerte Alternative sind.
> 
> Gruß Ronja



Hi Ronja,
meine Nichte hat auch Probleme mit den Augen und sagt, mit Kontaktlinsen sei sie da jetzt unempflindlicher. Evtl. doch mal versuchen?!

@all: Bei Linsen kommt es sehr auf eine optimale Anpassung drauf an. Mein erster Versuch ist auch nicht so glücklich verlaufen. Hab dann den Optiker gewechselt und bing hat´s gemacht. Ne schönere Lösung gibt´s für MICH nicht. Fahre ne Uvex Brille mit 3 verschiedenfarbigen Wechselgläsern + 1 Satz Klargläser für 50. Find ich sehr ok. Alternativ wäre für mich die Alpina Twist mit Variogläsern.

Gruß
xbeam


----------



## h34d (3. April 2007)

Also ich stand vor dem gleichen problem: War am Montag beim Optiker und habe mich mal weng umgesehen. Beim Fielmann hat mit der "kompetente" Verkäufer dann erzählt das es technisch gar nicht möglich sei in eine Sportbrille Gläser mit der eigenen Stärke einzusetzen.

Daraufhin gleichmal den Laden verlassen. Das war ja wohl ein Witz.
Auf der anderen Straßenseite gleich zum nächsten Optiker rein und mich dort umgesehen. Da wars dann natürlich gar kein Problem das zu machen.

Hab mich auch für die Evil Eye entschieden.
Insgesammt kostet mich die Sache ungefär 390 Euro. 180 für die Brille und den Rest für die Gläser.

Werd die Brille die Tage bekommen. Ich poste dann mal meine Erfahrungsberichte damit.


----------



## Andry (3. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> Also ich stand vor dem gleichen problem: War am Montag beim Optiker und habe mich mal weng umgesehen. Beim Fielmann hat mit der "kompetente" Verkäufer dann erzählt das es technisch gar nicht möglich sei in eine Sportbrille Gläser mit der eigenen Stärke einzusetzen.
> 
> Daraufhin gleichmal den Laden verlassen. Das war ja wohl ein Witz.
> Auf der anderen Straßenseite gleich zum nächsten Optiker rein und mich dort umgesehen. Da wars dann natürlich gar kein Problem das zu machen.
> ...



390 EUR??

Mein lieber Scholly- ein stolzer Preis! 

Nun ja, wenn du damit ja dann letztendlich zufrieden bist.Ich bin froh dass ich die Kontaktlinsenvariante ausprobiert habe- so kann ich jede beliebige Sportbrille wählen, unabhängig vom möglichen Einsetzen von Korrekturgläsern.

Würde jedem empfehlen einfach mal den Versuch mit Kontaktlinsen zu machen- wer sie verträgt, wird sich für nix anderes entscheiden wollen.



Gruss

Andreas


----------



## h34d (3. April 2007)

390 Euro - 180 Euro für die Brille sind 210 Euro für die gläser!
Und ca. 100 zahl ich normalerweise auch. Also 110 Euro aufschlag für die gekrümmten gläser.

So gesehen ist es nicht ganz so viel (ist immer noch teuer genug)


----------



## Yossarian (3. April 2007)

Thorn schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche und werd mich nächste Woche mal auf den Weg zum Optiker machen.
> 
> Afaik kommen ja nur Adidas, Oakley und Rodenstock in Frage.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die ProAct 2 (oben) und bin zufrieden damit. Wenn du auch nachts fährst, sollte die Tönung auf jeden Fall ganz verschwinden. Sie wird dann in der Sonne nicht ganz dunkel, aber das reicht.


----------



## gt-liebhaber (5. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> 390 Euro - 180 Euro fÃ¼r die Brille sind 210 Euro fÃ¼r die glÃ¤ser!
> Und ca. 100 zahl ich normalerweise auch. Also 110 Euro aufschlag fÃ¼r die gekrÃ¼mmten glÃ¤ser.
> 
> So gesehen ist es nicht ganz so viel (ist immer noch teuer genug)



LÃ¤Ãt du dir deine KorrekturglÃ¤ser in den Clipin einsetzen oder direkt die Brille verglasen? Letzteres wÃ¤re ja BlÃ¶dsinn und wÃ¼rde den Sinn und Zweck einer Sportbrille mit WechselglÃ¤sern ad absurdum fÃ¼hren.

Sehr komisch, mein Optiker wollte auch ca. 400â¬, genau festlegen wollte man sich nicht, habe dann Ã¼ber E... einen Optiker gefunden, der mir die Evil Eye  L Explorer inklusive Clipin und GlÃ¤sern in meiner StÃ¤rke(-13,0 und -5,5) fÃ¼r 249â¬ geliefert hat.

PS: Und ja, die Brille beschlÃ¤gt ziemlich schnell, das hatte ich bei meinen normalen Brillen mit Brillenband dran beim Drachenbootfahren nicht, gestern bei so 15C gut 1,5h und ca. 12km auf dem Wasser gewesen, bei Hartgas und somit hohem Puls ist die Brille prompt beschlagen.


----------



## Jocki (5. April 2007)

So, ich klink mich hier auch noch mal ein. Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage über 
a) Monatslinsen + Adidas Elevation
b) eine Adidas gazelle mit Korrektureinsatz
c)sowie eine Adidas Merlin mit eingeschliffenen Korrekturgläsern (Essilor) ungetönt aber leicht verspiegelt
zu verfügen.

Die meisten Vorteile hat das System aus Kontaktlinsen + Sonnenbrille.
Einziger Negativpunkt: gesundheitliche Probleme bzw. Verlustgefahr (ein paar Ersatzlinsen im Rucksack wiegen aber nix).

Brille + Clip ist für stark wechselnde Lichtverhältnisse gut- ansonsten hat es die oben erwähnten Nachteile.

Die eingeschliffene Sportbrille ist zwar teuer-aber toll zum tragen. Wer nicht extrem blendempfindlich ist kommt mit meiner Version unter allen bedingungen zurecht. Ausnahme Schnee +starke Sonneneinstrahlung. Leider sind nicht alle Sehstärken realisierbar. (Die gekrümmten gläser verzerren im Randbereich leicht-allerdings schiele ich da selten durch)

Das wichtigste- sucht euch nen guten Optiker und sagt dem genau wofür ihr das Ding braucht umso besser kann er helfen. Denkt daran dass ihr auf dem Bike durch einen anderen Bereich der Gläser seht als im Stehen (im Extremfall seht ihr den oberen Rand). Also mit der Brille kurz aufs Rad schwingen und ne Runde drehen.

Kauft nur Fassungen mit gesicherter Ersatzteilversorgung (macht die Brille natürlich wieder teurer) bei Bruch müsst ihr sonst unter Umständen die teuren Korrekturgläser wegwerfen.

Lasst euch die Brille vor dem verglassen anpassen- schon manch optiker hat festgestellt dass sich die fertige Brille nicht an den Kundenkopf anpassen läßt.
(adidas hat ein material dass läßt sich fast nicht verformen, entweder das Ding passt oder passt nicht).

Lasst euch vom Optiker die Unterschiede bei den Gläser erklären, bezüglich Verzerrung, Randdicke, Gewicht, Oberflächenvergütung.

Wenn ihr jetzt noch ein paar Euro übrig habt dürfte nicht mehr viel schiefgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (5. April 2007)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> Läßt du dir deine Korrekturgläser in den Clipin einsetzen oder direkt die Brille verglasen? Letzteres wäre ja Blödsinn und würde den Sinn und Zweck einer Sportbrille mit Wechselgläsern ad absurdum führen.
> 
> Sehr komisch, mein Optiker wollte auch ca. 400, genau festlegen wollte man sich nicht, habe dann über E... einen Optiker gefunden, der mir die Evil Eye  L Explorer inklusive Clipin und Gläsern in meiner Stärke(-13,0 und -5,5) für 249 geliefert hat.



Hi, also ich habe mir die Brille direkt verlgasen lassen (ohne diese Clip in Gschmarri)
Wechselgläser? Wozu denn? Also ich brauch das absolut nicht.
Mir reicht da ein Glas vollkommend. 



			
				Jocki schrieb:
			
		

> Die eingeschliffene Sportbrille ist zwar teuer-aber toll zum tragen. Wer nicht extrem blendempfindlich ist kommt mit meiner Version unter allen bedingungen zurecht. Ausnahme Schnee +starke Sonneneinstrahlung.



Derselben Meinung bin ich auch!



			
				Jocki schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sind nicht alle Sehstärken realisierbar. (Die gekrümmten gläser verzerren im Randbereich leicht-allerdings schiele ich da selten durch)


Meine Stärke ging grad noch (ca. 2,5 Dioptrin)




			
				Jocki schrieb:
			
		

> (adidas hat ein material dass läßt sich fast nicht verformen, entweder das Ding passt oder passt nicht).



Das stimmt so nicht! Also zumindest bei der Evil Eye kannste fast alles biegen und dehnen. Der Brillenbügel lässt sich sogar extra in mehrere Einstellungen einrasten!
(Der Nasenbügel lässt sich auch verstellen) Außerdem kannste da noch zwischen S und L wählen (hätten mir komischerweise beide gepasst)


----------



## gt-liebhaber (5. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> Wechselgläser? Wozu denn? Also ich brauch das absolut nicht.
> Mir reicht da ein Glas vollkommend.



Das hängt wohl immer vom persönlichen Einsatzbereich ab.

Ich als Alltags-, Allwetter-, Allzeitfahrer brauche schon mehrere Tönungen, so ala ganz dunkel Für Sonne und Wassersport, orange für bedecktes Wetter und klar für im Dunkeln fahren.


----------



## downgrade (5. April 2007)

gt-liebhaber schrieb:


> Läßt du dir deine Korrekturgläser in den Clipin einsetzen oder direkt die Brille verglasen? Letzteres wäre ja Blödsinn und würde den Sinn und Zweck einer Sportbrille mit Wechselgläsern ad absurdum führen.



Ich versteh Dich nicht: Meine Uvex Lightning ist direkt verglast, davor stecke ich die Scheibe mit: Klar, gelb, braun - was willst Du mehr? Ist für alle Lichtverhältnisse optimal anpassbar ... und beschlägt nicht!

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## h34d (5. April 2007)

downgrade schrieb:


> Ich versteh Dich nicht: Meine Uvex Lightning ist direkt verglast, davor stecke ich die Scheibe mit: Klar, gelb, braun - was willst Du mehr? Ist für alle Lichtverhältnisse optimal anpassbar ... und beschlägt nicht!
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



das wär dann ja mal genial wenn das funktioniert. Dann hätte man 2 fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen ^^


h34d


----------



## Pipi (11. April 2007)

Tag auch!
Um mich auch mal einzuschalten, ich bekomm demnächst die Rodenstock Proact 2, genau das Modell wie oben, ich bin echt gespannt! Colormatic, d.h. phototroph, von orange bis 85% Brautöunung. Da ich nie, bzw so gut wie nie nachts fahre, müßte es passen! Aber ich bin gespannt!!!
Dann berichte ich!
Grüße,
Pipi


----------



## h34d (12. April 2007)

Das mit der Rodenstockbrille hab ich gestern in einer Anzeige gesehen. Das ist ja mal echt sau genial (und sie sieht auch noch verdammt geil aus!) Wenn ich das gewusst hätte hät ich mir keine Evil Eye Pro geholt!

mfg
h34d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorn (12. April 2007)

Pipi schrieb:


> Tag auch!
> Um mich auch mal einzuschalten, ich bekomm demnÃ¤chst die Rodenstock Proact 2, genau das Modell wie oben, ich bin echt gespannt! Colormatic, d.h. phototroph, von orange bis 85% BrautÃ¶unung. Da ich nie, bzw so gut wie nie nachts fahre, mÃ¼Ãte es passen! Aber ich bin gespannt!!!


War heute morgen auch beim Optiker. Die Proact 2 in meiner StÃ¤rke gibts ab 190â¬. Mitte nÃ¤chster Woche kriegen sie aber die ersten Proact 4 Modelle rein und ich werd dann nochmal angerufen. Selbst die automatische TÃ¶nung ist dort steckbar. Im Dunkeln kann man so vollkommen ohne TÃ¶nung fahren.  
Die Colormatic TÃ¶nung gibts in Orange, mit 40% GrundtÃ¶nung (laut Optiker hÃ¤ngts sehr von der Person ab, ob man damit gut im Dunkeln fahren kann), in Braun und Grau mit niedrigerer GrundtÃ¶nung.
Falls der Preis stimmt wirds dann wohl ne Proact 4 bei mir.


----------



## downgrade (13. April 2007)

Thorn schrieb:


> Falls der Preis stimmt wirds dann wohl ne Proact 4 bei mir.



Was zahlst Du so?


----------



## Pipi (13. April 2007)

Tag!
Leider hat mir die ProAct4 nicht gepasst, sonst wÃ¤r's optimal gewesen!
Die Proact2 kostet mit meinen GlÃ¤sern 319â¬, ohne optische GlÃ¤ser kostet die schon 140, daher fin ich den Preis echt super...aber wie gesagt, ich bin extrem gespannt!!
Pipi


----------



## Yossarian (13. April 2007)

Pipi schrieb:


> Tag!
> Die Proact2 kostet mit meinen Gläsern 319,
> Pipi



Bei mir waren es 320, bei 3,5 Dioptrien für die Proact2.


----------



## Thorn (19. April 2007)

Heute nen Anruf vom Optiker bekommen, dass sie die ProAct4 da haben. Mir passt die Brille auch überhaupt nicht. Selbst die kleinste Größe ist viel zu groß und breit. 
Dazu ist der Klippmechanismus für die Tönungsscheiben nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend. Mehr wie 20 Wechsel geb ich denen nicht.

Nu wirds wohl auch eine Proact2, die perfekt sitzt. Nur mit der Tönungsfarbe für die Colormatic-Gläser bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den nicht orangenen Varianten oder sogar nen Vergleich?


----------



## downgrade (19. April 2007)

Viele geben ja wahnsinnig viele von den Teuros für eine Radbrille aus . Aber gut, wer´s will ;-(
Oder sind das Gleitsichtgläser, von Denen Ihr hier redet?
Für mich passen jedenfalls die 25 Teuros für optische Gläser von Fielmann perfekt.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## slotrace (19. April 2007)

downgrade schrieb:


> Ich versteh Dich nicht: Meine Uvex Lightning ist direkt verglast, davor stecke ich die Scheibe mit: Klar, gelb, braun - was willst Du mehr? Ist für alle Lichtverhältnisse optimal anpassbar ... und beschlägt nicht!
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



Kostenpunkt inkl Gläser?


----------



## yellow_ö (20. April 2007)

Ich halte von allen genannten Möglichkeiten NICHTS (allerdings hab ich keine Linsen, bringt auch nichts, weil dann doch erst wieder trotzdem eine Brille getragen werden muss (Schutzfunktion).

Getönte Gläser sind imho nur störend, behindernd und unnötiges Gewicht + Platz, weil gerade beim Biken kommt es oft zu harten Licht/Schattenwechseln (Wald) und/oder einer Tour bis in die Dämmerung. Bei solchen Verhältnissen gehts meinen lieben Mitfahrern mit ihren coolen, getönten Scheiben immer schlecht  
Eine normale optische Brille, bzw. deren Gläser, ist UV-Block beschichtet und das reicht schon um alles an überflüssigem, zu vielen Licht abzublocken, das ansonsten unser Auge blendet. Ne Sonnenbrille ist dann nur mehr für kosmetische Zwecke sinnvoll (das fällt bei einer Brille mit Einsatz, selbst wenn diese außen getönt ist, weg: sieht imho doof aus, immer. Läuft außerdem viel leichter an und wird, wenn überhaupt, nicht so schnell vom Fahrtwind freigeblasen)
(btw: von gelben/orangen Gläsern halte ich ebenfalls nichts. "Aufhellung" ist Blödsinn und Einbildung, denn die Farbe filtert Helligkeit raus. Jedenfalls ist meine phototrope orange Brille meine schlechteste).

Was bleibt: eine was aushaltende, enger anliegende Sonnenbrille kaufen, Gläser raus, optische Kunststoffgläser (Beschichtungen + Lesetönung) stattdessen rein.

Ich habe derzeit eine von Fossil, modifiziert wie soeben beschrieben, min. 5 Jahre alt (muss eh mal wieder zum Optiker), hat schon OFT vor Augenverletzungen durch Äste und so bewahrt und trotzdem  keine Kratzer. 
Wird in Zukunft wieder was ähnliches werden. Klar, der dicke Rand gefällt nicht jedem, aber filirane optische Brillen stehen so weit nach außen, das gefällt mir wieder nicht. Buddy Holly rulez


----------



## Pipi (22. April 2007)

@all:
Ich hab mittlerweile die ProAct2....Ich muss dringend noch mal zum Optiker:
Mir ist nach einer Viertel Stunde schlecht geworden, irgendwie verzerrt's alles und "geradeaus" ist's auch nicht Scharf...!
So'n Mist!
Bis später!
Pipi


----------



## Otti der 2. (24. April 2007)

Hei.
Also ich fahre mit ner Evil Eye und Daily Focus Linsen. Ich wollte mir auch erst ne Oakley mit Korrekturgläsern holen, aber die Preise fand ich abnormal, zumal ich noch Student bin. Ausserdem ändert sich die Sehschärfe bei mir noch. Der einzige Nachteil, den ich bisher mit Kontaktlinsen hatte, ist der Verlust selbiger auf Tour, aber wie bereits festgestellt, wiegen ein paar Ersatzlinsen üebrhaut nix, sodass ein Wechseln der mitgeführten Linsen auf Tour kein Problem ist. 

Natürlich sind Linsen nur für diejenigen unter euch eine sinnvolle Lösung, die Kontaktlinsen auch tatsächlich vertragen.

So have fun in the sun, and ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (26. April 2007)

Pipi schrieb:


> @all:
> Ich hab mittlerweile die ProAct2....Ich muss dringend noch mal zum Optiker:
> Mir ist nach einer Viertel Stunde schlecht geworden, irgendwie verzerrt's alles und "geradeaus" ist's auch nicht Scharf...!
> So'n Mist!
> ...



Verzerrt und unscharf sollte es eigentlich nicht sein.
Eine gewisse Gewöhnung an die stark gekrümmten Gläser ist allerdings nötig. Der optische Eindruck unterscheidet sich zunächst etwas von einer normalen Brille. Das gibt sich aber schnell.


----------



## h34d (27. April 2007)

So, gestern meine Evil Eye Pro bekommen!

Die Korrekturgläser machen bei mir gar keine Probleme. Alles wunderbar!


----------



## Pipi (7. August 2007)

HI!
Nun mal ein Resultat, ich habe jetzt die ProAct2 mit grauen Gläsern. Jetzt ist's super!
Grüße,
Pipi


----------



## k-ham (26. Juni 2016)

downgrade schrieb:


> In die Lightning kommen ganz normale optische Gläser, bei Fielmann - wo ich meine gekauft habe - 24,50 Euro für beide.
> Du mußt aber wissen, was Du willst, am besten mit Bestellnummer von Uvex zum Optiker. Wie Du sagst, die meisten Optiker haben von Sportbrillen keine Ahnung.
> 
> Gruß
> Ralf



Ich spiele mal totengräber, aber einen neuen Thread aufmachen wenn es einen alten gibt 

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach Radbrille für meine beiden Äuglein mit je -1,5 dpt.
Um etwas vorbereitet dann meinen Optiker-Maranton zu starten druchsuche ich grad das Netz. 

Die UVEX Lightning wird ja leider nicht mehr Produziert womit dieses eingentlich tolle system wegfällt  
oder kennt jemd einen ähnlichen Nachfolger? Bzw. einen Händler gibt's noch: 
https://www.sportkopf24.de/uvex-spo...inP3da0-Vp31AxmUTJvelh5TgPFX03Yy_FBoCb3Hw_wcB
@Ralf: 24,50€ für die Gläser, Das wäre ja genial!!!​Interessant sieht auch die "Outbreak Luzzone" aus. Der Preis inkl. Powerview bewegt sich irgendwo zwischen 50 und 80€
https://www.swisseye.com/de/sportbrillen/details/product/outbreak-luzzone-s​


----------

